# September Voting Poll, photos 1 to 11



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The fun has begun...
remember to vote in both polls from all 22 photos!


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Awesome entries this month! Way to go GRF!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

*The 2nd place photo will be the winner this month.*
Rundlemtn is not eligible to win because this member is a previous winner this year under a different name. 
Second place race is very close so be sure to vote in both polls!!!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Congratulations to *stsmark *for having the winning photo this month. 
Rundlemtn brought to my attention that they are not eligible to win because of a previous win this year under a different name.


----------



## stsmark (Feb 1, 2020)

Thanks for your votes everyone!


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

Congratulations stsmark! Love that photo!


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Congrats stsmark! That looks like relaxation at it's finest!


----------

